# 500 marine fish, 800 inverts arriving tonight! Super specials



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Super specials are as follows
Pj cardinals regular 16.99 sale 9.99
Green mandarin reg 19.99 sale 9.99
Scopas tangs regular 29.99 sale 19.99
Firefish goby reg 14.99 sale 9.99
Green chromis lg size regular 7.99 sale 4.99
All snails 50 cents!!!!!
Cleaner shrimp regular 14.99 sale 9.99!
150 pcs of ricordea yuma in green yellow orange and multicolored also to arrive tonight!
Sale starts saturday morning!!!
LYRETAIL HOG FISH - M	BODIANUS ANTHIODES
MIMIC TANG	ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS
SPOT CHEECKED SURGEON- M/S	ACANTHURUS NIGROFUSCUS
BLUE TANG -S	PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS
GREEN MANDARIN M	PTEROSHYNCHIROPUS SPENDIDUS
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL -M	CENTROPYGE BISPINOSUS
BLACK POMA ANGEL - M/S	CENTROPYGE KNOX
TOMINI TANG -S	CTENOCHAETUS TOMINENSIS
RED SCOOTER BLENNY	PARAPERCIS SPEPCIES
LONG NOSE HAWK FISH (M)	OXYCIRRHITES TYPUS
POWDER BROWN TANG (m)	ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS
RED DWARF LION	DENDROCHIRUS BRACHYPTERUS
RANDAL ANTHIAS - MALE - S/M	PSEUDANTHIAS RANDALII
RANDAL ANTHIAS - FEMALE -S/m	PSEUDANTHIAS RANDALII
TOMINI TANG -S	CTENOCHAETUS TOMINENSIS
PANTHER GROUPER -S	CHROMILEPTIS ALTIVELIS
BLUE DOTTED GROUPER	PLECTROPOMUS MACULATUS
SAILFIN TANG - S	ZEBRASSOMA VELIFERUM
BROWN TANG -M	ZEBRASSOMA SCOPAS
POWDER BROWN TANG (m)	ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS
TOMINI TANG -M	CTENOCHAETUS TOMINENSIS
TOMINI TANG -S	CTENOCHAETUS TOMINENSIS
BROWN TANG -M	ZEBRASSOMA SCOPAS
FOX FACE - M	LO VOLPINUS
BROWN TANG -M	ZEBRASSOMA SCOPAS
BLUE TANG -M - 8 X 16	PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS
SAILFIN TANG - S	ZEBRASSOMA VELIFERUM
GREEN CHROMIS -L	CHROMIS VIRIDIS
GREEN CHROMIS -L	CHROMIS VIRIDIS
FIRE FISH GOBY - M	NEMETELEOTRIS MAGNIFICA
PINK MARGIN FAIRY WRASSE	Paracheilinus sp
TOMATO CLOWN (S)	Amphiprion frenatus
PAINTED SWEETLIPS M/S	PLECTORHINCHUS PICUS
BLUE RIBBON EEL -M	RHINOMURAENA QUESITA
RED/BLUE PARROT - ML	CIRRHILABRUS CYANOPLEURA
FAIRY PARROT	Cirrhilabrus sp
TOMATO CLOWN (S)	Amphiprion frenatus
PERCULA CLOWN -m	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
SNOWFLAKES EEL -M/S	ECHIDNA NEBULOSA
MORAY EEL	ECHIDNA POZYZONA
BLACK PERCULA CLOWN -M/ML	AMPHIPRION LATEZONATUS
PERCULA CLOWN -S	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
TURBO SHELL	Trochus sp.
NASSARIUS SNAIL	Nassarius sp
SEAHARES SLUGS	DOLABELLA HURICULARIA
SAND STARFISH	FROMIA SPECIES
BLUE STARFISH LINKIA LAEVIGATA
COLORED SEA URCHIN	Salmacis sp.
HARLIQUIN SHRIMPS -M	HYMENOCERA PICTA
ORANGE SKUNK SHRIMPS (m/ml)	LYSMATA AMBOINENSIS
MARGINED CONCH Strombus marginatus robustus
COLORED SEA MANTHIS - m	SQUILLA MANTHIS
SAND TIGER CONCH	Strombus sp
FEATHER DUSTER - CENIATHUS SPECIES
BLUE GADEON GOBY	PTERELETRIS HETEROPTERUS
BARRED GOBY	PTERELEOTRIS ZEBRA
RAINBOW / CLEANER WRASSE	LABROIDES DIMIDIATUS
SPOTTED CARDINAL -M/S	SPHAERAMIA NEMATOPTERA
MULTICOLOR WRASSE	LABROIDES PECTORALIS
SIX LINE WRASSE	PSEUDOCHILINUS HEXATAENIA
RED LINE WRASSE	Halichoeres biocellatus
MELANURUS WRASSE	Halichoeres melanurus
YELLOW TAIL WRASSE	ANAMPSES MELEAGRIDES
LEOPARD WRASSE	MACROPHARYNGODON MELEAGRIS
COCKTAIL FISH - M/S	Pteragogus flagellifer
BROWN BIRD WRASSE M/S	GOMPHOSUS VARIOUS
YELLOW LINE WRASSE	Halichoeres hoeveni
PINK AND BLUE GOBY	Stanulus talboti
GOLDEN HEAD GOBY -M/S	VALECIENNEA STRIGATA
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Orange/green (Rough)	Entacmaea quadricolor
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Blue (Smooth)	Entacmaea quadricolor
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Green (Rough)	Entacmaea quadricolor
PERCULA CLOWN -L	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
GOLDEN HEAD GOBY -M/S	VALECIENNEA STRIGATA
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY -M/S	VALENCIENNEA PULARIS
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY -ML/L	VALENCIENNEA PULARIS
ORANGE SKUNK TILE GOBY - M	HOPLOLATILUS PURPEREUS
YELLOW DOTTED GOBY -M/S	CRYTOCENTRUS CINCTUS
SALARIAS GOBY -M/S	SALARIAS FASCIATUS
COLORED SADDLE CARPET ANEMONE - Red PHYSOBRACHIA DAMASAYA 
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Orange (Rough)	Entacmaea quadricolor
BROWN OCTUPOS	HAPALOCHALENA MACULUSA


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

What time do you open?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Craziness....in such a good way. See you tomorrow.

P.S. - I will assume he opens at 11am on Saturday.


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

if anyone is looking for octopus the two that he brought in last night are pretty amazing little guys!!! Also if you are looking for a ribbon eel He got in a gorgeous one!!!!

Also if you are looking to grab yourself some ricordea, Ryan brought in some very nice ones and they are really big! coloration was nice too.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Thanks for the Special Order.....*

Unbelievable colours and health. Don't know how you do managed to score this Red Haddoni Carpet anemone for me. Cheers.


----------

